# My first order....help!!!



## ladycop322 (May 7, 2014)

Ok friends....I need assistance...

I have a woman who wants two fountain pens with medium nibs but have no idea the amount to charge...she did not specify the 'type' i.e., Olympian, Majestic etc.  

Any idea what is a fair price to charge if I make a titanium or rhodium cigar type pen?

Anyone know the name of the nib on the sedona fountain pen???  

Michelle


----------



## ladycop322 (May 7, 2014)

*Clarification*

My first fountain pen order


----------



## ed4copies (May 7, 2014)

The cigar fountain pen would not be my first choice.  The "posting" on that was metal on metal last I saw and a very puny back end made getting the threads aligned "iffy".


----------



## plano_harry (May 7, 2014)

Probably need to get closer to a style and a material to get a good price.  That can make a lot of difference.  

For a Jr2 fountain pen with a Bock nib, I would be thinking $180 average wood or acrylic to $230 depending on the material.  If it were abalone, I would probably go $300.  Watch parts more.


----------



## longbeard (May 7, 2014)

What about a Sedona?


Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Kit Name) :: Sedona Pen Kits :: Sedona Fountain Pen - Sterling Silver


Harry


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 7, 2014)

Fountain pens can be made from component sets that cost around $10 and they can be made from component sets that cost hundreds of dollars.

Blanks used to make a fountain pen can range from "free" to over $100.

Your price would vary wildly based on the above.

More important than price is your ability to deliver what the customer is asking for.  Fountain pens are a much more complicated sale than a ball point or roller ball pen.  If she is asking for a specific nib characteristic, you need to know that you can deliver that nib characteristic.  This would likely involve the acquisition of an upgrade nib.  A nib sold as "medium" may or may not match your prospective customers expectations. Nibs can vary widely in price depending on materials used and other factors.

Your best bet may be to let her try some of your fountain pens until she finds one she likes and then make her one like that, with whatever type blank she prefers.

If you have not yet made fountain pens, I would suggest you make some and get comfortable with what it takes to get one to write well before you start taking orders.

Ed


----------



## jcm71 (May 7, 2014)

Concur with not going with a cigar.   Ask her how much she wants to spend and what type plating she would like (Rhodium, gold, chrome, black Ti).  Does she want acrylic or wood?  There are a lot of variables here that need to be ironed out before we can give you some good advice.  Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## GRMiller (May 7, 2014)

My first FP I asked the person what there price range was.  Being my first I went from there.  I didn't make any money but they paid for all the extras I would need to complete an order.  I did a white color with black laced thru it.  I also added a matching letter opener with a box.  All total I spent I spent $75 and stayed with in his budget.  I order from PSI and  it was a mid range cost.


----------



## randyrls (May 7, 2014)

My general approach is to ask what is the customers favorite color?  When they buy jewelery or watches is it silver or gold?


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 7, 2014)

I sold my first FP for a whole $65 to a coworker. I bought the components from Woodturningz as part of their Black Friday specials, and the blank was in a "grab bag". This was in my early stages of turning, and I only asked $40 and was still turning a decent profit considering my lack of experience at the lathe. Now, I know a little more and list my FP's (better component sets) for no less than $150.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 7, 2014)

May want to show her pix of different style pens before you commit to something. Second...get a price. What good is it to make something, she says "No...don't like it and to much" Get it right the first time.


----------



## JohnGreco (May 7, 2014)

Grats on the order  I agree with Jim, you should try to get a feel for her taste. Does she like flashy or subtle? Does she prefer gold or rhodium? Or would she prefer solid silver? There are a lot of questions that will help you decide on what the hardware should be and, in turn, get you closer to the price. Best of luck!


----------



## low_48 (May 7, 2014)

You need to educate her before any pricing can go on. I know people want to know the price, but pen making is way too custom to just throw out any numbers without just some kind of information. You didn't even mention if it is wood or cast.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 7, 2014)

I sometimes sell a few Jr Gent 1 FP kits and they're a nice pen and write pretty nice but ..... I don't recommend them because the nibs are not easily replaceable you need to know what you're doing to keep from ruining them trying to get the old nib out.

There are a number of low priced kits that can be made into decent fountain pens and have been on the market for years....they are easy enough to turn and frequently have easily replaceable nibs so for an additional 10 bucks or so you can put a Bock nib and have a pretty good writer.

There is a warning though, many folks who use fountain pens are a little bit fussy about the nib and you might be called on to fine tune them....something else to consider.


----------



## jeweler53 (May 8, 2014)

With Box #2 on its way to you next, there just might be a componenet set or 2 in it :biggrin:


----------



## ashaw (May 8, 2014)

Usually women like a smaller pen.  I would start with the baron or majestic jr.  Then go up to the Olympian  and Majestic.  When I sold barons they would be $190.00 and ending with a Majestic full size at $360.00.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 8, 2014)

woot woot!!!


----------



## ladycop322 (May 8, 2014)

She knows more about fountain pens than I do lol...She ordered two sedonas, medium nib with mystical fusion green blanks....$75 each...I don't think that's too bad for first fp sale....

michelle


----------



## bjbear76 (May 8, 2014)

In my market, $75 is a good price....congrats!


----------

